# Swissol group buy - Donation to TTOC



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Hi all,

Just received this from Mark (Wax Wizard):


> Hi Kevin
> 
> Happy New Year if nothing else. Many thanks for your support in the past. Now its time we do something for you and the forum/tt club.
> 
> ...


This is a very generous offer from Mark... Thanks Mark!!

I'll post more details when I receive them.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

That VERY generous Mark! ;D

If I could join in the group buy I would, but I still have 4/5 of my wax left. It REALLY does seem to last forever! ;D ;D

Thanks

Mark


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Good news.....count me in 

Is there any thing amongst Wax Wizard's "Potions and Lotions" that will keep my huge wheelarch gaps bright and shiny ;D

Jackie x


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

count me in


----------



## l3ett (May 6, 2002)

I'll be in too.

Is this actually being organised, or do we have to contact Mark ourselves?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The way Mark's group buys generally work is that you contact him individually and he keep a record of which forum you are coming from....



> Mark Underwood (ala Wax Wizard)
> Swissol UK
> For 7 day a week service:
> Tel/Fax: 0044 1752 317086 Mobile: 0044 7966 713177
> Email: [email protected] OR [email protected]


----------



## Wax_wizard (May 9, 2002)

One can always help prompt the factory to step up a gear or two by visiting our website www.swissol.com and register for a free manual and brochure. ;D


----------

